# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - New Models arrived [ 23 December ]

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [23 DEC 2016]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # *LG D337  *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded  [ World First ]# *LG D337  *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *LG V10 [H901] *     Direct eMMC Pinouts   / Uploaded# *LG V10 [H901] *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ [World First ]# *Samsung G318H *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung G318H *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *Samsung NOTE 4 [ N910F] *     Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded [World First ]# *Samsung NOTE 4 [ N910F] *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded     [World First ]# *OPPO R5 - R8107*   ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded   [World First ]# *OPPO R5 - R8107*    Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded  [World First ]   *LG V10 [H901] :*   _ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided ._   *Samsung NOTE 4 [ N910F]*   _ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided ._    *LG D337 :*   _BOOT1 [ ROM2 ] Dump  is important in order to repair dead boot .
Files are uploaded to support area ._     You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

